# opinions about this breeding



## ian 123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys, I am looking to get a new pup for schutzhund and have been told about a litter from Brandy vom nordenstolz x Only you vom pfaffenbachtal. Anyone know the background of either of these dogs? My trainer is very good and reckons the pups will suit a sport home but just wanted to see if anyone else knows much about either of the pedigrees! Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You trained Sch dogs before? Background? Experience? Past dogs?

Brandy vom Nordenstolz ? working-dog

Only You vom Pfaffenbachtal ? working-dog

Kennel vom Nordenstolz - Home

SG Pfaffenbachtal - Aktuelles


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Links to the two dogs. 

Brandy vom Nordenstolz ? working-dog

Only You vom Pfaffenbachtal ? working-dog

Your trainer is probably right. The male doesn't have anything up close that I know, but I like the female's pedigree. Shows some good strong dogs throughout. The one dog I tend to avoid like the plague, Dasty Gries, is rather far back so probably not worth worrying about.


----------



## ian 123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I have been training in schutzhund for the past 2/3 years and I am in a schutzhund club so I feel like I am learning loads. Just out of curiosity lhczth, what is it you don't like about dasty gries? I never heard of the dog before so just interested to know!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I had some bad experiences with Dasty and also from what I was able to find out about him from my friends in Germany.


----------



## ian 123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool thanks. Hopefully he's far enough back in the lines as you said!


----------

